# inlay for very special project



## dscott (Nov 16, 2006)

Verry close friends of me and my wife lost there 18 year old only son in a cer reck this weekend he had a special way he he did his initals and i was wanting to make a pen and inlay his initals in the pen i dont want it ingraved. his initals he  are CS and he wrote as c$ any and all help would be very helpful
thanks


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 16, 2006)

David, I do this alot with my dremel and dental drill bits.  
If you have any problems don't hesitate to get in touch with me.

Janet


----------



## dscott (Nov 16, 2006)

thank you i mailed you for a little help


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 17, 2006)

You could scroll saw the letters in the blank and then fill with tinted epoxy.  If you cut the blank in half first and then cut the initials they won't show backwards on the opposite side and then glue the blank back together before filling.  I have done this several times and it works pretty good.


----------



## laneo (Dec 3, 2006)

Have you thought about laser engraving with an epoxy inlay?

Here is a pen I did in Ebony with a white epoxy inlay.


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2006)

^  Nice!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 8, 2006)

That would be a pretty tight inlay. I would agree with the laser and fill it in.


----------

